# Schlauchboot MV



## cerberus84 (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe endlich den Entschluss gefasst ein Schlauchboot zu kaufen. Es kommt auch nur solches für mich in Frage, da ich keine AHK habe bzw kein Platz habe es zu lagern. 

Folgende Sachen soll es erfüllen:

- Angeln mit 1, ab und an 2 Personen + Frau und evtl Kind
- Ab und an für Ausflüge 
- Gebiet ist ist die Peene und der Bodden, ab und an mal Küste Ostsee

Ich habe mir derzeitig Zeepter und Mission-craft ausgeguckt.

Mein Problem ist, ich kann die Größen nicht so einschätzen und hier in der Nähe sind auch keine ausgestellt.

Bei Mission-craft würde mich das Drake mit 3,60m oder das mit 4,20 interessieren.

Bei Zeepter das mit 3,80 m oder 4,20m.

Welche kämen dafür in Frage ?

Mit dem Motor möchte ich erstmal klein anfangen sprich 5 PS, würde das reichen oder komme ich damit gar nicht vorwärts ?

Welche Kombination wäre möglich ?

Vielleicht kennt jemand in MV einen Laden wo man sich direkt welche angucken kann 

Gruß Ole |wavey:


----------



## 2911hecht (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Moin,also ich habe ein Zodiac von 3.30m,für zwei Personen völlig ausreichend.
5Ps sind für diese Schlauchbootgrössen genau richtig,wenn man allerdings ein bisschen Spass haben möchte kann man auch gleich 15Ps nehmen.:q

Wir haben uns das Schlauchi auch gleich zum schleppen umgerüstet,Sitzbänke+Rutenhalter,macht sich super!
Grüße Micha.


----------



## cerberus84 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Sieht schon mal toll aus Micha, allerdings wird das mit 3,30m dann doch eng mit 2 Anglern + Ausrüstung + Frau und Kind  .

Motor technisch möchte ich in aller erster Linie von A nach B und zurück kommen.#:


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Bei der Konstellation würde ich etwas ab 4,20m nehmen- dann passt das alleine schon wegen der Zuladung besser.

Mein Wiking Libra (3,50m) ist z.B. für 3Pers. zugelassen.... und das ist schon sehr solide gebaut!


----------



## ulf (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Hallo

Ich würde auch eher zum 4,2m Boot raten und auch zur maximalen Motorisierung von 15PS, wenn's wegen dem Schein ist. Die Größe einfach wegen dem Platz. Ich selbst hab ein 3,6m Boot und da ist es mit 2 Mann zum angeln schon recht eng. Nur für Ausflüge mit 2 bis 3 Persohnen ginge das 3,6 m Boot so grade noch. Mit den aktuellen Erfahrungen würde ich sicher zum 4,2m Boot greifen.
Die Motorisierung: mit 5 PS kommst du zweit mal so grade in's gleiten. Wenn jetzt mal mehr Ladung im Boot ist, oder ordentlich Gegenwind, und nur ein wenig Wellengang, dann kann's mit 5 PS schnell eng werden. 
Und ganz ehrlich, Spaß macht der 15er schon echt :q und den muß man dann nicht ständig am Anschlag fahren, wenn man mal ein paar km fahren muß. Aber die 50kg wollen auch rumgewuchtet werden.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## cerberus84 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Danke für eure antworten, also es wird dann wohl auf 4,20 hinaus laufen. Ich weiß das 5 PS nicht viel sind, für mich steht erstmal im Vordergrund vorwärts zu kommen. Da mein Schein ja noch geplant ist lohnt sich ein teurer 15 PS Motor nicht. meine Frage ist dahin gehend ob die 5 PS dann wirklich noch ausreichend sind.;+ Evtl würd ich noch nen 6 PS Motor nehmen oder würde das nichts bringen?


----------



## steffen1 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Will mir auch ein Zeepter kaufen 4,00 oder 4,20. Leider sind beide zur Zeit ausverkauft. Hatte schon ein 3,30 von Zeepter,war sehr zufrieden aber zu klein! Nimm 4,20.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

ich hab auch n Zepter 330. für zwei Angler i.O. darüber doch etwas zu klein.
mit meinen zwei kleinen Kiddies alleine geht's auch noch. aber will Mutti mit wird's eng. und es handelt sich um ne gut gebaute Mutti 
LG Marcel


----------



## allegoric (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Ich war erst mit Schlauchi 3,30m an Küste und Bodden. Mein Eindruck ist ernüchternd und würde es nicht weiterempfehlen, sondern nur für Leute, die oben wohnen und sich das Wetter aussuchen können. Bei ein bisschen Welle und der "falsche" Ort war es das ruck zuck. Durch die niedrigen Schläuche, die die meisten Boote haben (42-45 cm) läuft die Bude schnell voll und man muss abbrechen oder kraucht zurück. Dabei waren wir zu 90 % auf dem Bodden unterwegs, wo die Wellen noch verträglich sind. Eine Ausfahrt ohne komplette Wetterschutzausrüstung ist bis einschließlich Mai auch nicht zu empfehlen. Wir hatten jetzt Anfang Mai dauerhaft Floatation Anzüge an und so konnten wir in einer ruhigen Ecke relativ lange angeln, aber der Wind, die Welle und der Ort muss stimmen, sonst wird es nix.

Und es ist besser einen recht starken Motor zu haben und über die Wellen zu fliegen, als einen schwachen und im Wellental zu versinken. Wenn sich dann noch alle an Bord halten können, ists ganz witzig. Also lieber zu Hause eine Garage anmieten, Trailer rein, Boot drauf und alles ist gut. Dann kann man auch entspannt mit Kiddies und Muddi an die Ostsee fahren ;-).


----------



## cerberus84 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Danke für deine konstruktive Meinung allegoric, ich gebe Dir aus deiner Sicht da vollkommen Recht. Da ich aber das Glück habe direkt an der Peene zu wohnen und es nicht weit zum Bodden ist, kann ich mich da doch nach dem Wetter richten und brauche für den Anfang dann doch nicht so den großen Motor. Du sagtest du warst erst mit dem 3,30 m Schlauchi rasu, was hast du jetzt?

Also es wird definitiv ein 4,20 m Schlauchi werden :vik:


----------



## allegoric (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Da ich in meiner Heimat leider kaum bzw. keine wirkliche Möglichkeit habe, vernünftige Boote zu nutzen, obwohl wir genug Seen haben, wird es in naher Zukunft beim Schlauchi bleiben. Daher habe ich nichts anderes .

Aber der Spaßfaktor, alleine mit 3,30m Schlauchi + 5 PS Motor auf ruhiger Welle ist unschlagbar. Wenn das Teil einmal im Gleiten ist, ein Traum ^^. Ich würde auch auf jeden Fall ein Motor nehmen, mit dem man mit min. 2 Personen gut ins Gleiten kommt, also 8-10 PS aufwärts. Das kann man auch gerade so noch tragen.

Die "schlechten" Tage waren wir mit 465er Crescent draußen und 30 PS Motor. Das ist schon deutlich bequemer und angenehmer zum Fischen als so eine Jolle . Aber da steht der Mietpreis im Weg und der hat sich ordentlich gewaschen.


----------



## cerberus84 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

So nun bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines 4,20 m Schlauchbootes :vik: , im Moment befinde ich mich in Bremerhaven. Weiß von euch jemand wo ich hinfahren kann um es zu test bzw den Motor einzufahren? Die Bootsanmeldung wird erst Montag verschickt. Bin für jeden Rat / Vorschlag dankbar. So wirklich habe ich keine Slipstellen gefunden, selbst für die Nordsee nicht. #d


----------



## steffen1 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Gratuliere! Wo hast du es denn her?


----------



## 2911hecht (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Vielleicht ist ja was in deiner Nähe? http://www.region-unterweser.de/schifffahrt/slipanlagen.html


----------



## cerberus84 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Ich habe mir ein Mission-Craft geholt, bin mehr als begeistert davon. Service und Beratung waren erste Sahne #6


----------



## ulf (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot MV*

Hallo

Schau mal hier http://www.flussinfo.net/peene/einsetzstellen/

Gruß Ulf


----------

